# What Year Is This Trek?



## kvlazer22 (Aug 3, 2004)

Trek 5500 

Does anyone know the year of this Trek 5500 and if so can the fork be switched to a threadless 1-1/8 fork?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*August 2000 Issue of Cycle Sport...*

on page 36 shows Tyler and Lance riding Treks similar to the one posted on ebay.

As for switching to a 1 1/8" fork, I think they were still 1" diameter headtube back then. You still can find new 1" carbon forks out there. My 1995 5500 has a Chris King headset and Reylonds Ouzo Pro carbon fork.



kvlazer22 said:


> Trek 5500
> 
> Does anyone know the year of this Trek 5500 and if so can the fork be switched to a threadless 1-1/8 fork?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*That's a 96/97 model with 2000 paintjob.*

I have owned 7 OCLVs since 96, so I know what I am talking about... 




kvlazer22 said:


> Trek 5500
> 
> Does anyone know the year of this Trek 5500 and if so can the fork be switched to a threadless 1-1/8 fork?


----------

